# Surefire AA range.



## Geordie (Feb 9, 2010)

I read a post about Surefire working on a AA range. Is this true and was there any on show at SHOT. is shot somekind of hunting conference. Hope they are I would order mine now.


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Feb 9, 2010)

The 2010 catalog shows a E-series 2xAA light, if I recall correctly.


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

You heard wrong, they are not working on a range, they are working on a single product, the E2L-AA, which runs off two AA batteries.

SHOT is a big trade show where Surefire and many others usually announce their products.


----------



## Owen (Feb 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> they are working on a single product, the E2L-AA, which runs off two AA batteries.



Is it just a 2AA body with a KX1 on one end, and a Z57 on the other?
With a mod to neutral emitter and a reflector, that would suit me just fine. 



If this thing uses the same body dimensions as the proto E3e there were pics of awhile back, that would be...interesting.


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if it is the same as the E3e but it looks awfully long... and yes, it is basically just a KX1 with a 2AA body.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 9, 2010)

I just checked the price at a CPF dealer: $159! Who will pay that for a 2AA? Surefire is in denial. Two words, Surefire: Eagletac P20A2.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 9, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I just checked the price at a CPF dealer: $159! Who will pay that for a 2AA? Surefire is in denial. Two words, Surefire: Eagletac P20A2.




I would pay that. Eagletac has nothing on Surefire.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL, here we go again. 


Edit: Wouldn't it be nice if the tube could contain 17mm cells, and this light had a buck/boost driver? That way we could use 2xAA, 3xCR123, or 2x17500.

Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Owen (Feb 9, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Edit: Wouldn't it be nice if the tube could contain 17mm cells, and this light had a buck/boost driver? That way we could use 2xAA, 3xCR123, or 2x17500.
> 
> Hey, I can dream, can't I?


That's what I was talking about
We'll never get a circuit like that out of SF, but in black, it would match the Malkoff VME bezel.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 9, 2010)

Here, I thought I'd post part of the SF 2010 catalog on this light, if that's OK??

(All rights reserved, all hail SureFire the copyright owner, etc etc...)


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

We did get such a head from Surefire... the last generation KL1 before the switch to the KX1/KX2 was capable of running safely on an input of 3.0-9.0v


----------



## knightrider (Feb 9, 2010)

I always liked the KL1 with the dual setup possibilities. Was disappointed when it went to the KX1 and KX2. The beam and other things are better now but the dual use was a very cool feature to me.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw the E2L-AA at SHOT. Beautiful little light. Tube looks great with the KX1. Nice they have bumped the lumens up to 80 for the KX1. I have always wanted a SF 2AA body, regular production. SF is obviously not going for max lumens here, but more for good output and decent runtime. The catalog pic show here notes 9 hours on high. That will not be a flat 9 hours runtime, and probably reflects the the new industry standard of runtime to 10% output. This new standard has been adopted by several of the leading flashlight makers in the US, and they will be having an independent lab do the IS lumens rating and runtimes. Some companies are opting out of this standard. I am not saying that SF is going with this new standard.

Bill


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 9, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I just checked the price at a CPF dealer: $159! Who will pay that for a 2AA? Surefire is in denial. Two words, Surefire: Eagletac P20A2.



 :shakehead WHAT THE #@%&?!?!?! OUCHIE! I've been saying for years that Surefire should make a AA Outdoorsman and finally they've done it, but heck one of the big reasons for AA useage is not paying out the wazoo for lithiums.  but not for that price.

And for those who said it'd never happen, I TOLD YA SO:nana::nana:


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> :shakehead WHAT THE #@%&?!?!?! OUCHIE! I've been saying for years that Surefire should make a AA Outdoorsman and finally they've done it, but heck one of the big reasons for AA useage is not paying out the wazoo for lithiums.  but not for that price.
> 
> And for those who said it'd never happen, I TOLD YA SO:nana::nana:


If we're lucky it'll never leave the prototype phase....


----------



## Owen (Feb 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> We did get such a head from Surefire... the last generation KL1 before the switch to the KX1/KX2 was capable of running safely on an input of 3.0-9.0v


I'm afraid the dual modes killed all that. That's why I don't see SF going back. 
A worthy sacrifice, IMO, but being able to slap my modded KX2 on this E2L-AA body, or to use it with 1-2xLi-ion, or 1-3 primaries like we could do with the KL1 is a pleasant fantasy.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> If we're lucky it'll never leave the prototype phase....


----------



## Retinator (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not sure going the AA way is a good move for them.

If I'm going to pay closely what the 2x123 version is I'd rather go with the 123's.

Then there's the issue of leaky batts later on. Warranty claims for such etc.. Could be a headache for them in the long run.

In any case it's a very gutsy move and especially in a market where much of the competition is 1/3 or less of the price.


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> We did get such a head from Surefire... the last generation KL1 before the switch to the KX1/KX2 was capable of running safely on an input of 3.0-9.0v



Correct.

I have a KL1 on one of Tranquillitybase's 3x123 E to E series tubes. It will run off 3x123's, 2x17500 or 2 AA's. The AA's work great.
Although the Tranquillitybase tubes or any 3x123 E to E series tubes are hard to come by these days (correct me if I am mistaken!) you can convert/extend your stock 2x123 E2e tube by adding one of the *Valiant Concepts E-Extenders *to it.

The E-Extender allows an additional CR123 cell to be used with a Surefire E-series flashlight or flashlights compatible with the E-series allowing not just two but three (or more)123's or two 17500's or 2 AA's to fit inside. You just need an E series head that will take 3 to 9 volts like the early generation KL1 variants.


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Feb 10, 2010)

well i am going to get one,i might be a sucker but a surefire is always good,a little pricey................


----------



## mbw_151 (Feb 10, 2010)

So why did they go and make a new head when they could just take the E1L or E1B head already in production? The only part that had to be new is the battery tube. For an Outdoorsman, I would be happy with the E1L head that starts on low and has a long runtime. I'd love to understand how they interpreted their market research....


----------



## WDR65 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mbw 151,
The E1L bezel is the KX1 which according to everyone at SHOT and in the catalog is the same on the new E2L AA. So it will have the same low mode as the E1L at first with possibly a brighter or just better measured hight output. Without having an example here in my hand I can't say but I would imagine you would be able to attach the body to any old KX1 or KL1 head with no problem. 

wdr65


----------



## kelmo (Feb 10, 2010)

If you look closely SF uses a KX1 and what appears to be a Z57 tailcap. So why can't they just sell the battery tube? 

I don't see why everybody is so excited about a AA light. Too each his/her own...


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Feb 10, 2010)

kelmo said:


> If you look closely SF uses a KX1 and what appears to be a Z57 tailcap. So why can't they just sell the battery tube?
> 
> I don't see why everybody is so excited about a AA light. Too each his/her own...



THEY WANT TO SELL YOU A WHOLE LIGHT............................:nana:


----------



## knightrider (Feb 10, 2010)

THE PUNISHER said:


> THEY WANT TO SELL YOU A WHOLE LIGHT............................:nana:



If I get one I might just sell the tailcap and KX1 head. I have an E1L already and could get some of my money back by selling these parts on CPFM.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 10, 2010)

This new 2xAA Surefire has the same L1 tailcap ?

I mean... press for momentary, twist for constant on ?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 10, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> This new 2xAA Surefire has the same L1 tailcap ?
> 
> I mean... press for momentary, twist for constant on ?



E1L tailcap.

Bill


----------



## ampdude (Feb 10, 2010)

Since AA cells are 14mm (some of the high capacity 2500-2700mAh AA rechargeables run a bit fatter and are slightly out of spec), I'd be very surprised if Surefire did not tighten up the internal 2AA body specs to 15mm so that the 2AA's would not rattle and so that three 16mm CR123A primaries could not fit. Good luck with the 17500's, but we can always dream.


----------



## Owen (Feb 11, 2010)

Of course they'll tighten it. You can't even fit 17mm cells in a stock E2e/L/DL any more. 
But you can untighten it:welcome:


----------



## kelmo (Feb 11, 2010)

THE PUNISHER said:


> THEY WANT TO SELL YOU A WHOLE LIGHT............................:nana:




The PUNISHER delivers a body blow!

They are taking advantage of our geekiness...


----------



## Dioni (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm curious to see wich AA li-ion they will included in. Would be a SFAA :thinking:


----------



## Hobbs (Feb 12, 2010)

Little gun toting bird told me third quarter release date.


----------



## loszabo (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a similar discussion about the LensLight and who would pay so much for an AA light...


----------



## pm07 (Feb 12, 2010)

One of the catalogs I received at the office the other day listed a AA made by Pelican. IIRC it was like a 90 Lumen light. My first thought was why cant Surefire do this. I was thinking specifically of when deployed and you cant get 123's, being able to run a tactical level light off of AA's would be handy. Of course, then I find the SHOT Show thread on the new model SF's.


----------



## etc (Mar 30, 2010)

I would get that Surefire lite... well overdue.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Mar 30, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> :shakehead WHAT THE #@%&?!?!?! OUCHIE! I've been saying for years that Surefire should make a AA Outdoorsman and finally they've done it, but heck one of the big reasons for AA useage is not paying out the wazoo for lithiums.  but not for that price.
> 
> And for those who said it'd never happen, I TOLD YA SO:nana::nana:


 
It all depends on the driver, doesn't it? If it's current controlled I think you should be able to get par performance or better out of NIMH.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 30, 2010)

It will be the KX2 head, somewhat upgraded for higher lumens. I would just like the body. The KX2 head runs a boost circuit, constant current.

Bill


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 30, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> It will be the KX2 head, somewhat upgraded for higher lumens. I would just like the body. The KX2 head runs a boost circuit, constant current.
> 
> Bill



Sweet...
Does the KX2 run in regulation with Vin _that _low?


----------



## carrot (Mar 30, 2010)

No, I'm sure it is actually going to be the KX1 head.

I have three of the first generation KX2 and it does not fire up on a CR123A.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 30, 2010)

carrot said:


> No, I'm sure it is actually going to be the KX1 head.
> 
> I have three of the first generation KX2 and it does not fire up on a CR123A.



Damn, did it again, and you corrected me before, I believe. Yes, I meant to say KX1 head.

Bill


----------



## Alex K. (Mar 30, 2010)

While the AA Outdoorsman is good in theory, since you probably will not be able to buy 123's in a general store in the middle of nowhere, the $160 price tag is little off-putting, just a bit. I may still get one though, just to check it out.


----------



## etc (Mar 31, 2010)

That's suggest retail price. Not sure if they will actually sell for that. And even if they do, I am sure you can pick a used one for much less, the market quickly adjusts the price to something realistic.

Kind of like new BMW cars might be 50K+ but a 2 year old one might be only 35K, because the market doesn't think it's worth that much. Which it doesn't.

I plan to get this SF 2xAA lite. If I like it enough, I might even obsolte all my 123 based lites. Though it's very unlikely.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm definitely down for one...just because it will *really* expand the lego-ability of my lights...and at least a second body to use with my E1B Head, single stage KX1, maybe even a lumens factory e1e bulb, for incan op-tions.


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 1, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I just checked the price at a CPF dealer: $159! Who will pay that for a 2AA? Surefire is in denial. Two words, Surefire: Eagletac P20A2.



Six words, you get what you pay for.


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 1, 2010)

It's usually cheaper to buy lights as a whole than to lego them together


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 1, 2010)

KX2 has a buck regulator...since Vin is wayy higher than Vf of the LED
It'll fire up on RCRs...


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 1, 2010)

Why does the Saint headlamp get no love?

If Surefire releases an E2L running on AA cells, it'll be the 2nd in Surefire's line-up capable of running on such cells.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 1, 2010)

Headlamps get less attention generally, so I imagine they're not what most people (myself included) think of when discussing flashlights. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## etc (Apr 1, 2010)

If it's a E2L compatible body, then maybe that new 2xAA Surefire can work with the Malkoff VME head? True or false?
And can use a P60 drop in module, like M61L (if that beast ever comes out)

I cannot imagine that M61 will work very well on 2xAA, even Lithiums, but M61L or "LL" should work nicely. I have a M60LL that works on any AA chemistry with success.


----------



## TMedina (Apr 2, 2010)

Seems reasonable - I'm running a M30W on two AAs with a Solarforce L2R.

Because I'm such a geardo, I'll end up getting the E2L and using an E2C adapter + C bezel. ;D

-Trevor


----------



## RedLED (Apr 3, 2010)

If it ever makes it to production, I am still waiting for the LX1 to come out. A light they have made for years.


----------

